

Ask HN: Help me to chose a mobile plattform for development - bbhacker

Hi,<p>I am looking for more information, opinions, strategic analysis on which mobile plattform one should focus his attention and efforts.<p>While all the hype is around the iPhone and Android, Nokia, BlackBerry and Palm seem viable options as well. Of course it depends what you are planning to do, but let's assume that you want to start a company (a small Italian restaurant to use the words of DHH) working solely on mobile applications, what aspects should one keep in mind when deciding which plattform to develop for?<p>I am not looking for a definite answer but rather pointers to other sources and your opinions to better understand the current situation.<p>On which platform are you betting?
======
arien
You should probably check on the usual suspects: what apps do you want to
make, who are you making apps for, what kind of mobiles does your target
market usually have AND (maybe more important) what influences their decisions
on acquiring phones (trends, utility/job, available apps..). Studying what
your future users do is the way to know what they want. And of course, watch
the competition in each platform, how many there are and how well are they
doing.

But do you really have to focus in one single platform? Making apps in
different formats could be a good move.

And, I don't own any of these super cool phones of late, so I don't know if
any "cross-platform" apps exist, but I think it would be awesome if I could
play with my Nokia against someone who has a shiny HTC or an iPhone :)

